# eco-complete black substrate



## shadow79 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

I'm looking to start a planted tank soon and is looking for eco-complete black substrate. Does anyone know which store in GTA i can purchase this at? I've been looking stores in toronto and couldn't find any.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Did you happen to pop by scarb big als? I swore I saw it there before but you might want to give them a ring before hand. 

It inst by the gravel wall, its actually on the shelf near the c02 stuff


----------



## Plaid (Nov 10, 2008)

+1 for Big Al's, they always have it when I'm around.
And by the way, welcome to the forum!

Wes


----------



## shadow79 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks, i'll be stopping by to big als again. Last time i was there, they didn't have any.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I definitely saw it in Big All's Mississauga. Give them a call before coming for it.
menageriepetshop.com should have it,
And you can alway buy it on-line: http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/comp...p-1098.html?osCsid=0q61f88jf7crtradt8n7ilnt61
but shipping will be a little pricey.


----------

